# Forscher manipulieren GPS-Empfänger



## Newsfeed (8 Oktober 2008)

Fehlende Verschlüsselung lässt Satellitennavigationssysteme Daten beliebiger Quellen anzeigen - auch gefälschte.

Weiterlesen...


----------

